# Where do you belong as a writer?



## blazeofglory (May 8, 2014)

I have just now read an essay by George Orwell titled "why I write". It was a short but very moving essay and he could compressingly said more in a small essay like this . I thought this could be a good topic to discuss in the forum.

Do you belong in this categorization or outside of it?  
*
Sheer egoism*
*Aesthetic enthusiasm.*
*Historical impulse*
*Political purpose.–*


----------



## Sam (May 8, 2014)

I write for _me. _

End of. If by some chance I fall into a compartmentalised list, I assure you it was not by design.


----------



## Jeko (May 8, 2014)

Essay can be found here, in case people need a greater expansion on the terms. 

I would quote him directly:



> there are four great motives for writing, at any rate for writing prose. They exist in different degrees in every writer, and in any one writer the proportions will vary from time to time, according to the atmosphere in which he is living.



and say I am all of them, and I don't really care to what extent I am each. Let the critics figure that out; I've got a story to tell.


----------



## PiP (May 8, 2014)

Hi Blaze,

Thanks for bringing the essay to our attention. I don't tend to analyze _why_ I write, I just write. 

Here goes... I write for my own enjoyment but if my stories, poems or blog entries raise a smile from my readers I'm happy. If one day I publish my novel it will be for me. I'm a realist and accept I do not have enough years left on this earth, or the opportunity to study the craft to be a "great" writer.


----------



## Mistique (May 8, 2014)

For me its a mix. I write for me. Simply because I enjoy doing it and it makes me feel good. I also write because I hope it makes others feel good. My book would be perfect in my eyes if it somehow managed to make the reader forget about his or her own world for a while and it took them into the world I created. That would put a big smile on my face. So no political ambitions. No historical impulse. Just wanting to create a world of my own that others can share.


----------



## Gavrushka (May 8, 2014)

After a day or two of not writing, I become anxious. I write not only because I want to, but I have to. Is there a purpose to it? I guess that defines itself, given enough time.

There is no real need to over-analyse it, and neither will I spend ridiculous amounts of time talking about it; I'll leave that to others.

I'll just get on and write.


----------



## Bishop (May 8, 2014)

Because without writing, how's my story going to get told? I don't care about any of those four things... I just want to entertain people with a good tale, even if I'm the only person who sees it. I'm entertained by writing it, so at least one person enjoys the story on some level, so I win.

Basically, as Sam and Cadence said... I write for ME to tell a story. That's it.


----------



## Skodt (May 8, 2014)

I write, tell the story for myself. I correct it for others to enjoy as well. If you bother to edit and push a story out into the open; then I believe to some extent you are not just writing for yourself anymore.


----------



## Riptide (May 8, 2014)

Um... Yeah, I don't write just for myself. I write so one day I can sell novels to the public. I do write... in someway... to make a connection. Like, I do this, do you as well? DO you feel this way when you do that?  Or, yeah, don't feel bad, everyone feels this way. I don't know, it makes me feel less alone when I'm reading something and I can make that connection that, man, others think like I do too.


----------



## Terry D (May 8, 2014)

Where do I belong as a writer? In my chair, at my keyboard, writing. The rest is mental masturbation.


----------



## blazeofglory (May 8, 2014)

Writers are workaholic or else they could not compose great masterpieces like Swan's way, war and pieces, Ulysses, the brothers Karamazov. They get possessed or else these great treatises could not have sprung from them. When I write something it is not only I that writes or creates something. Some other forces like some of the great books, some inspiring people and in great part our own teachers and parents too drive us the way we think, work and behave socially, politically, economically and intellectually. I do belong here as a writer to write just not the way I think but also the way in which the rest of the world that live around me also.


----------



## ToriJ (May 8, 2014)

Right now I'm writing for the little girl in the superhero costume. Every time I feel like giving up I imagine her looking at me with those sad, disappointed eyes and I go back to writing.


----------



## J.C.O Goss (May 8, 2014)

I write because I love to write. It's been my passion since before I knew how to spell passion. I write for my characters, because they are all real people with a story to tell, and even if I never publish or make a single sale, I have to at least hear out the rest of their story for myself, in the form of finishing all the stories that come to me. It would be awesome if I could make an actual career out of it, because it's the only way I foresee myself "doing what I love" for my living, but it'll be more than enough just to know that I knew their stories.


----------



## Bishop (May 8, 2014)

J.C.O Goss said:


> I write because I love to write. It's been my passion since before I knew how to spell passion. I write for my characters, because they are all real people with a story to tell, and even if I never publish or make a single sale, I have to at least hear out the rest of their story for myself, in the form of finishing all the stories that come to me. It would be awesome if I could make an actual career out of it, because it's the only way I foresee myself "doing what I love" for my living, but it'll be more than enough just to know that I knew their stories.




Well said, Newbie!


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 8, 2014)

Where do I belong as a writer??

In the freakin looney bin wearing one of those nice "self hug" jackets.

I write because if I didn't, I most definitely _would_ wind up wearing said jacket because these characters in my head wouldn't leave me alone.

So..as others have said...I write for me. If I wind up selling a few books along the way, excellent. If not, I'll still be writing.


----------



## J.C.O Goss (May 8, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> I write because if I didn't, I most definitely _would_ wind up wearing said jacket because these characters in my head wouldn't leave me alone.


I think they make a pill for that.


----------



## Apple Ice (May 8, 2014)

No impulse to write as I can go any length of time without writing. Probably not egoism because nobody in my life bar one person knows I write. I have some stories with political purpose which are critical, highlighting, point making etc. but I find writing with a political purpose is redundant as it doesn't get anything done. George Orwell never actually achieved anything political, he just wrote stuff.
Aesthetic enthusiasm. Yep, that's me. I don't see the point in doing something if you don't plan to be successful in it. Whether that makes me a shallow fool and not a real writer, well, it couldn't bother me less. I know I'm a shallow fool, define to me what a real writer is and I will tell you to be quiet. 
As for writing for myself, I sometimes write somewhat emo poetry but that's about it. I fart for myself and I find that's self-indulging enough.


----------



## bazz cargo (May 8, 2014)

I write because it is the most fun I can have with my clothes on.


----------



## amelhope (May 8, 2014)

i write because i want to 
writing is my best friend


----------



## Terry D (May 8, 2014)

bazz cargo said:


> I write because it is the most fun I can have with my clothes on.



Ha! Liar! Satellite imagery proves you write naked.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 9, 2014)

J.C.O Goss said:


> I think they make a pill for that.



Probably. But then, if I was drugged, what would happen to my writing? LOL


----------



## garza (May 9, 2014)

'Aesthetic enthusiasm' plus to make money. I've always been too lazy to get a job, so I had to be a writer. No choice. But I've always loved it, so, no problem.


----------



## Pork Sausage (May 9, 2014)

I write because in those times where life/work and God knows what get on top of me, I have a place to go that isn't work/life and God knows what. I can think about my story on a car journey, before I fall asleep or when I'm waiting in a cue.
It also makes me feel special, different. I look at normal people(who don't write, as far as I know.) and feel I have something they haven't. Its like when I had a Tattoo. I got a strange feeling that I was the dogs danglies, because I had something no one else had. It doesn't matter that no one actually gave a flying spatula. 
I FEEL ON TOP OF THE WORLD MA!!

Second thought...
I don't see the point In writing just for me, the story in my head is perfect, with no flaws, amazing grammar and is a multi layered master piece.
 Why bother spoiling it by writing it down. 
I write to try and show others what is in my head. Unfortunately that's where it goes a bit Pete Tong! 
(Also I write to make loads of dosh and to get really famous!!)


----------



## J.C.O Goss (May 10, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> Probably. But then, if I was drugged, what would happen to my writing? LOL


That's the exact same reason I've never been medicated, lmao.


----------



## Lagoran (May 12, 2014)

I write because I think it's fun and I get a kick out of finishing something, whether it's just one chapter or a full novel.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 13, 2014)

I have finished a whole BUNCH of chapters. Still working on finishing the novel.


----------



## Bloggsworth (May 13, 2014)

In the corner wearing a dunce's cap...


----------



## ChrisK (May 13, 2014)

I write sporadically for the laughs. I am very much a fledgling writer, having spread my wings a few times to create a story. I flapped out a lot of poems when I was younger and am taking some quick laps around the tree with a non-fiction book or two, but am still on the edge of the nest considering my first big journey. I need to learn from you all and become more committed. Where do I belong as a writer? Still trying to work that out, but hoping to be a mixture of things; doing it for me, creating something worthwhile, making a memorable book that makes a difference, make people think (or at least smile). Not quite sure about the catoagory


----------



## aliveatnight (May 13, 2014)

I write because it makes me happy. If it makes others happy, then that's great! I'd love to know that my work did that for someone. But even if it doesn't they're still my stories, and I'll never stop writing them.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 13, 2014)

I thought the purpose of writing was to express yourself (internally) and try, however much you can, to change the world (externally). Isn't that culture, which is a larger facet of literature?

Thoughts?


----------



## Ephemeral_One (May 13, 2014)

I write for myself first and foremost, now. I used to write to please others and prop them up since I wasn't able to do much else for them. I loved to write and always have. More than that, it was an outlet to keep myself sane. It's what I've done my whole life and I intend to die putting words together into a story as I put one foot in front of the other. To quote one of my favorite authors:



> We always march as if we are at war, for we are against the world. And the world shot first.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (May 13, 2014)

I write because when I don't have a creative outlet I can feel it drag me down. I can feel it clogging up in my pores. I'm going to avoid the gross analogy that just popped in my head (D'oh there it is again!) and move on. It helps move out emotional funks. I've noticed if I'm in bit of hole about something writing about it helps me move on. I think everyone has that in some form or another. It's almost not even a matter of enjoyment (not to say I don't enjoy it, otherwise I wouldn't do it lol) it's more of necessity thing. I'm relatively good at it and I have to have that outlet. In some form or another. Writing just became my outlet.


----------



## SarahJames (May 16, 2014)

I started writing a few years ago because of boredom.lol ... In the past three years, I have only managed to complete two full novels. But, I have probably over a million words saved to flash drives. 
Today, I write because I would love to finish all of the stories I've started with hopes of selling them. (who doesn't want the monetary bonus.lol) 
I would love to make writing a full time career, but at the moment I can only write part time.


----------



## escorial (May 16, 2014)

just ordered ," Why I Write." and " Books and Ciggarettes."...look forward to reading them and replying to your thread.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (May 16, 2014)

SarahJames said:


> I started writing a few years ago because of boredom.lol ... In the past three years, I have only managed to complete two full novels. But, I have probably over a million words saved to flash drives.
> Today, I write because I would love to finish all of the stories I've started with hopes of selling them. (who doesn't want the monetary bonus.lol)
> I would love to make writing a full time career, but at the moment I can only write part time.



Only 2? Lmao. That's more than a lot of people, me included.


----------



## Bishop (May 16, 2014)

SarahJames said:


> In the past three years, I have only managed to complete two full novels.



That's awesome! I've got two books under my belt too, with a third about halfway finished. "Only" is a strange modifier... a lot of writers have fewer than that, and a lot of people who work at Starbucks and claim to be writers have zero!


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 16, 2014)

I don't work at Starbucks...but I am a writer without a finished product.

Then again, the "writer" part is still up for debate in some circles. LOL


----------



## Bishop (May 16, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> I don't work at Starbucks...but I am a writer without a finished product.
> 
> Then again, the "writer" part is still up for debate in some circles. LOL



The difference between you and the Starbucks dude is that you actually write, whereas he talks about his great idea for a novel all the time.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 16, 2014)

Bishop said:


> The difference between you and the Starbucks dude is that you actually write, whereas he talks about his great idea for a novel all the time.



Fair point, sir.


----------



## J Anfinson (May 16, 2014)

I write to silence the voices in my head.

And because it feels good to create. I have no illusions, the chances of becoming the next big author are astronomical, so I write for me and with no agenda other than to enjoy it and hope others do as well.


----------



## WechtleinUns (May 16, 2014)

Those voices are always so pesky, aren't they Anfinson? Lately I've been having a couple of voices bugging me as well. It feels nice to let them out, though, like scratching an itch.

Personally, I write because I feel compelled to bring a particular world into existence through my words. It started as a drizzle, but has become more and more like a deluge, or torrent. I know that I'm going to have to finish it and get it published eventually, even if that means publishing it myself.

As far as egoism, I'll let you guys judge me on that one.


----------



## Jon M (May 16, 2014)

All of my reasons for writing are self destructive, probably. Like, wasting time, taking the leading role in an on-going delusion, etc. But maybe that is too melodramatic. 

I will say that it has been very comforting lately to write fiction that seems to be regarded as offensive, or hardcore, or whatever. Dunno why it's getting me off like it seems to; maybe it's like the satisfaction one gets when flipping another person off. But I've never really been a sunshine & rainbows & unicorns & lollipops kind of person, and am even less so these days. So, kind of an outlet, I suppose.


----------



## bookmasta (May 17, 2014)

I write foremost for myself and if someone happens to like it along the way, then that's just extra.


----------



## aj47 (May 17, 2014)

danielstj said:


> I thought the purpose of writing was to express yourself (internally) and try, however much you can, to change the world (externally). Isn't that culture, which is a larger facet of literature?
> 
> Thoughts?



Honestly?  I'm not trying to change the world when I write stuff.  I write it because I think it; I share it because I've gotten positive feedback for sharing in the past.

And like anything else I do, I want to seriously kick at it.  So I hang out here and the like as a means of improving. Besides, it's a lot more interesting than Windows Solitaire.


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2014)

I write in order to score 'the big one', you know... the one that like makes you famous or have money. Then I'll have groupies. If I had groupies it would be the answer to everything. Like... I could just bottom line it in any discussion: "I have groupies, yeah? Can you say that? Didn't think so. So whatever..." And if they did have groupies, too, well then we're like 'in the club'. We could like hang out and stuff; maybe trade stories or like call each other and be like 'What's up?' 'Oh, nothin', dude. Just chillin'.' 'Oh yeah, me too.'


----------



## J Anfinson (May 17, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I write in order to score 'the big one', you know... the one that like makes you famous or have money. Then I'll have groupies. If I had groupies it would be the answer to everything. Like... I could just bottom line it in any discussion: "I have groupies, yeah? Can you say that? Didn't think so. So whatever..." And if they did have groupies, too, well then we're like 'in the club'. We could like hang out and stuff; maybe trade stories or like call each other and be like 'What's up?' 'Oh, nothin', dude. Just chillin'.' 'Oh yeah, me too.'



Oh yeah, I forgot the other reason was because the chicks dig it.


----------



## cdr112 (May 17, 2014)

It gives me an outlet to release all the built up ideas and stories bouncing around inside my skull. Not many people in my life know I write or have complex storylines and fictional situations running laps around my brain. Writing and creating new universes and characters helps me open my mind just like reading a book or talking to those that have experienced things I have not.


----------



## codylf95 (May 17, 2014)

A mix of all. The bottom option is most attractive to me. Belief vs Belief is fun.


----------



## deBroglie (May 17, 2014)

I don't think I fall into any of those categories, unfortunately... So I'm going to have to just fall back on the "I write for myself" answer.


----------



## RubyEclipse (May 18, 2014)

Personally, having read that section of the essay, I feel his apparent cynical view of the human nature has led him to miss out a very important reason. To entertain, to tell stories that others may enjoy. They don't have to be factual or political or even make the author seem clever. I write mainly for myself, I do it because I love to write, whether or not others see my work is not of importance to me. Would I like to be published? Of course. Do I care if I'm not? No, not really as long as I never stop writing. 
I really don't fall into any of his given categories, I write to share my imagination and entertain those who read my work.


----------



## BryanJ62 (May 19, 2014)

*I'm at a point in my life where I want my kids to see the results of hard work combined with a dream and lots and lots of dedication. It you want something it takes time, effort and patience. Plus, I'm not getting any younger. It's about time I go for it.*


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 19, 2014)

My brother said something to me the other day that really struck me. He said that no matter what happens, my stories will be around for a very long time. My children and grandchildren and nieces and nephews...they'll be able to read the things that I write and, should they so choose, add their own touches to them. They'll never go away once I get them written. 

When he told me that, I realized something. _That_, the reasons he spoke of, is the reason I am a writer and where I belong.


----------



## blazeofglory (May 22, 2014)

Writing is a matter of self realization and writing opens a new world of imagination and transports me into fabulous moments, now into realism and now into fiction and at times commingles both


----------



## Tettsuo (May 22, 2014)

blazeofglory said:


> I have just now read an essay by George Orwell titled "why I write". It was a short but very moving essay and he could compressingly said more in a small essay like this . I thought this could be a good topic to discuss in the forum.
> 
> Do you belong in this categorization or outside of it?
> *
> ...



Political purpose totally


----------



## blazeofglory (May 22, 2014)

Sometimes I write when there is no better options. I want something that can excite like sex,since to have sex it needs normally two. I love traveling, running but that necessitates a bit good health. I like chatting but that demands a friend and his or her moods but writing is like eating chocklets I can do any time. This advantage I enjoy now and at the same time getting somebody to read what I write and their responses really connects me and makes me a bit happier. This is a mental journey and this adventure is incomparable. All I need is to my writing skills and a good arrangement of words. It keeps me from getting frustrated, depressed and live pointlessly. 

Writing is like having sex with the one I always to choose or writing is like playing the game or eating the delicious food I always crave for or chatting with a friend one never gets tired of or taking a good sleep one does not want to wake up from or it is like dreaming of an exotic place where you come across or play with nymphs, fairies.Writing for me has been a gift that always drives me positively.

Writing has made my life somewhat easier and it has given me the feel of immortality or else life would be pretty dull and meaningless. I read great philosophy, theology, science that has helped me cut the edge and encompass the great truths of life


----------



## spartan928 (May 23, 2014)

I do it for the turtlenecks, crushed red velvet smoking jackets, coffee, angst and social isolation.


----------



## BryanJ62 (May 27, 2014)

*But does it have to be crushed red? Why not smooth?*


----------



## TaraLin (May 28, 2014)

I first started writing Harry Potter fan fictions. Honestly, I first did it because I felt that there wasn't enough about Lily and James' story so I decided to tell my own versions of it. Then, I started getting ideas for original characters. I always feel like it's the characters trying to tell me the story. They have some sort of lesson I can learn from them, so they want to share their story. 

Writing is the one thing I have always been good at. I can't sing, dance, I suck at learning new things. Writing, though, I have always been really good at (or at least not completely sucky). Posting my stories online, I got a lot of good feedback that made me want to do it more. I have always been a bit of an attention seeker, and writing is one way for me to get noticed, especially when I'm so completely plain in other aspects of my life. 

I write because the ideas come to me. I write because my characters become my best friends and because I can live vicariously through them. I can make any happy ending I want to. I write because I have always enjoyed reading. I love getting sucked into a good book. I write because I want others to say the same about my stories.


----------



## BryanJ62 (May 29, 2014)

*Could not agree more, TaraLin. Writing is so much fun. The characters come alive, you get to know them and miss them when the book is complete. *


----------

